# Walking After Midnight: Tales for Halloween



## skellie (Jun 16, 2014)

Just an FYI, my book is FREE today and tmrw  http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O3R8B02


----------



## skellie (Jun 16, 2014)

My free promotion is over, BUT my book is still just 0.99 on Amazon! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O3R8B02


----------



## skellie (Jun 16, 2014)

My book is FREE again today!! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O3R8B02


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks! I'm going to check it out now!


----------

